# Прошу помощи со старым Вельтом



## chechako (29 Янв 2018)

Доброго дня всем!
Много лет назад закончил музшколу, сейчас решил вспомнить былое, прикупив по случаю такой инструмент.
Пока обнаружились следующие проблемы: отсутствует часть голосов (сняв мех, нашёл их внутри   ), клавиши стоят неровно.
Уважаемые знатоки, есть ряд вопросов, прошу поделиться знаниями:
1. Что это за модель и какого она года?
2. Совершенно не понимаю как снять декоративную золотистую решетку для доступа к клапанам. Она по размерам больше, чем края полукорпуса, куда она заходит изнутри. Не может же она вставляться изнутри только после выемки деки?!
Снаружи отвернул четыре маленьких шурупа, но они - ни о чём. Снялась сдвигом вверх только декоративная красная планка, прикрывающая переключатели регистров.

Заранее благодарен за помощь.


----------



## ugly (29 Янв 2018)

Зря Вы этим занялись.
Таким старым инструментам нужен капитальный ремонт, который по стоимости сравним со стоимостью останков. А в результате получится обычный ширпотребный любительский аккордеон.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Янв 2018)

1. До "Стеллы" Вельтмайстеры не имели имён. Это просто Вельтмайстер примерно конца 1963 года.

2. Как снять ажурку правой.     Убираем крепежи (чёрным помечены). Выводим из зацепления с длинным пазом полукорпуса длинную сторону ажурки (красное).    Двигаем ажурку от рамки регистровой машинки (зелёное) в направлении стрелки (бежевое).

3. И что Вы дальше будете делать? Вопрос чисто риторический. По все вероятности- "починять").

4. Планки отлетают- оно понятно. Полная перевосковка всего аккордеона спасёт. Клавиши неровно? Это слежались подложки лаек клапанов. Всё отрывать и переделывать. Потом всё настроить, собрать , и ещё раз настроить. 7-10 полных рабочих дней, при наличии оборудования и умения. И всё...


----------



## chechako (30 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly, спасибо, почему-то ожидал, что ответ от Вас будет 
1. Порылся в сети, некоторые называют его CONSONA и относят к 1969, но это не принципиально.

2. Ажурная решетка снялась в прямо противоположном указанному Вами направлении. Я пытался сказать, что она заходит за края полукорпуса и в направлении, указанном Вами - углубление, снять её, двигая вверх - невозможно.
Фотки привожу - вдруг пригодится (маленькие - чтобы не перегружать форум).


----------



## chechako (30 Янв 2018)

3. Да, починять     Перезаливать полностью смысла особого не вижу. Поставлю только на место отвалившиеся голоса, почищу, пройдусь зубной щеткой - подниму ворс на лайке.
На мой сильно неискушенный взгляд внутри всё сохранилось неплохо - залоги не отвисли, заливка в неплохом состоянии. Но, может, что-то подскажете. 
Инструмент планирую использовать (как и писал выше) - для восстановления навыков игры. Если получится и не пропадёт желание, то перейду на инструмент уже другого класса.
По мне, так звучит, вроде, неплохо. Настраивать тоже особо не планирую, если не услышу уж очень режущих звуков. На всякий случай - дремель со вторым чемоданом насадок имеется, а также куча другого инструмента. Покупка тюнера меня не обременит.


----------



## chechako (30 Янв 2018)

4. Вот по поводу клавиш ещё совет нужен. Сфоткал клаву, примерно ровно, за исключением пары - тройки клавиш. Есть ли какие-то стандарты (в мм) на разброс высоты клавиш? Фетр (или войлок) на клапанах сохранился, и, вроде, одинаковой толщины на всех. 
Попробую подложить щуп - посмотрим, что изменится.
Ещё был бы благодарен за наводку - где взять готовую мастику (или воск) для заливки планок.
Ещё вопрос - в сети есть ролики, где один мастер пропитывает дерево внутри цианоакрилатным клеем для заполнения пор старого дерева. Насколько это оправданно? Не приведёт ли это к порче инструмента?


----------



## ugly (30 Янв 2018)

Если несколько голосов отвалилось, то мастика уже не держит, и остальные тоже посыпятся, как играть начнете.
Если с фетром (хотя это фильц) и с лайкой на клапанах всё в порядке - можно просто откремповать (перегнуть) рычаги для выравнивания клавиш.
Воск - на рынке у продавцов мёда должен быть. Хотя там какой-то особый воск требуется, посмотрите на "Мир баяна".


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Янв 2018)

Мастикой могу поделиться. Но я либо в Александрове, либо могу завезти в квартиру, это Алексеевская. Там отдадут.
Если аккордеон- временный, на 2-3 планки хватит огарка церковной свечки. Всё равно на время... Так-то отваливающиеся несколько планок- однозначно полная капиталка, проверено... 
Клавиши подровняете подгибом рычагов.
Цинилакрилатный клей применим, но аккуратно. Он текуч, и может непоправимо испортить всё дело.
П.С. Как реплика предыдущему оратору: я предпочитаю не сотовый воск, а забрусовый. Он светлее и немного более текуч и липуч. Я исследований не проводил, просто ощущения... Продавцам так и говорить- желателен забрусовый воск. Ну и конечно канифоль, льняное масло и скипидар.


----------



## chechako (30 Янв 2018)

Спасибо за ответы.  
Я слабо понимаю, чем и как можно "откремповать (перегнуть) рычаги"  без разрушения металла, если их придётся гнуть по узкой стороне, а не по широкой - там полсантиметра и толщина 2 мм (вот это можно сделать для подгонки по центру отверстий).
За предложение поделиться - благодарю, воспользуюсь, если не найду в продаже вблизи. Насчёт церковной свечки - идея плохая, воска там процентов 5 (информация из инета. ...).


----------



## ugly (30 Янв 2018)

По узкой стороне - это влево-вправо, если вдруг клапан окно не перекрывает. А для выравнивания клавиш - это вверх-вниз, по широкой.
Подогнуть скорее всего надо совсем чуть, и металл там не силумин, чтобы он сразу сломался.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Янв 2018)

chechako писал:


> Насчёт церковной свечки - идея плохая, воска там процентов 5 (информация из инета. ...).


Брать надо самую тонкую, 5-6 мм. Ибо в толстые кладут парафин. Он ломкий. А тонкая свечка из храма- всё там хорошо для халтурного дилетантского любительского временного ремонта.  Иного ремонта Вы же не предусматриваете в силу отношения к этому изделию и в силу отсутствия опыта.
Тема в сотый раз перерастает в советы любителю, который ещё не знает что он любитель. Я, пожалуй, её покину.


----------



## chechako (31 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly, всё начинается с первого шага, или не начинается. ... )) 
Просветите вот по пропорциям мастики: на одном из форумов уважаемый мастер писал про 50% воска, 45% канифоли, 5% масла и 3% скипидара. В книжке по ремонту гармоней - другой состав: 70% воска и 26% канифоли, 2,5% скипидара и 1,5 - масла. 
Что правильнее?  На что влияет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Янв 2018)

Вот где "уважаемый"- это писал я. Проверено на десятках инструментов. С тех пор прошло время. На них  играют, их роняют, перевозят, и всё ОК. Дело ещё в том, что старинная канифоль и старинный скипидар, возможно, не то что нынешние. 

А за 50/42/5/3   я отвечаю.)) Придумал- не я, а мой наставник.
Влияет? Всё просто.
Больше канифоли- твёрже мастика. Звуковые волны передаются лучше. Но и хрупче. Больше воска- больше тягучесть и долговечность, но и больше риск поплыть на жаре. А льняное масло- для сохранения вязкости со временем. Ибо воск испаряет жидкие фракции и мастика каменеет.   Скипидар вообще только способствует проникновению первых трёх субстанций друг в друга, потому что при нагревании он первый начинает булькать). А в конечной мастике скипидара нет вовсе, он к тому времени уж испарился...


----------



## ugly (31 Янв 2018)

chechako писал:


> ugly, Вы, похоже, никогда не видели внутренности аккордеона. На фото - рычаг, вверх-вниз - это гнутьё по узкой стороне.


Вверх-вниз по корпусу, что ли?
Поставьте аккордеон на ножки декой  и грифом вверх. Гнуть рычаг вверх - клавиша будет выходить из грифа, вниз - утапливаться. Следите за прижимом клапана к деке.
Рычаг для этого снимать не надо, иначе как контролировать уровень клавиши над остальной клавиатурой?


----------



## chechako (31 Янв 2018)

Спасибо.  Значит будем мешать 50/42/5/3 ))
А, из-за разных "твердостей" мастик (старой и новой) могут измениться параметры этой, с позволения сказать, резонансной системы?
Я к чему это - чем заливали немцы не известно, не повлияет ли перезаливка *всех* планок на высоту звуков?


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Янв 2018)

Не повлияет. Старые ГДР-овцы грешат изобилием канифоли. Тогда производитель не знал, что его аккордеоны будут кому-то интересны через 50 лет... Вот и сохнет там всё от окаменения мезозойской эры)...


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2018)

chechako (31.01.2018, 16:05) писал:


> ugly, Вы, похоже, никогда не видели внутренности аккордеона. На фото - рычаг, вверх-вниз - это гнутьё по узкой стороне.


Как по мне, так это верх хамства... Трижды задумаешься, а стоит ли вообще помогать...


----------



## ugly (31 Янв 2018)

Да ладно, я в общем-то не мастер совсем, ни одного инструмента не починил ещё. Так, мелкий ремонт инструментов сына...


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Янв 2018)

Короче. Внутренностей аккордеона никто не видел. Тему можно убирать))


----------



## chechako (1 Фев 2018)

Kuzalogly, спасибо за ответы на вопросы. 
Задам, если можно, ещё пару: 
Клапаны у меня из дерева, и присоединены к рычагам, насколько я понимаю, всё той же восковой мастикой.
В связи с этим вопрос - допустимо ли будет отрегулировать высоту рычага вычистив и перезалив такое соединение?

На фото - как на Ваш взгляд, фильцы сохранились хорошо или должны быть толще?

И, ещё - можно ли заменить такие деревянные клапаны на современные (люминиевые)?  
Хватит ли там высоты? И есть ли в этом смысл?
Заранее благодарен за ответы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Фев 2018)

Подложки лаек вроде ещё поживут.

Рычаг сидит в прорези клапана не на мастике. Там древний клей чуть ли не костяной. 

Способа регулировки высоты через нарушение ПОЛНОЙ утопленности кончика рычага в прорези- я не знаю. Вам уж упомянул товарищ про подгиб рычагов. Да-да, подгиб в поперечном направлении. Соответствующим крепейзеном, который описывался 7 раз.

Деревянные клапана стали менять на алюминиевые, когда алюминий стал доступен. Ранее его весь поедала авиапромышленность.  Менять сейчас?  Это весьма мучительно и не вполне целесообразно.


----------



## chechako (1 Фев 2018)

Спасибо.
Мда, про подгиб рычагов в поперечном направлении думал, что это стёб. ..


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2018)

chechako (01.02.2018, 17:27) писал:


> И, ещё - можно ли заменить такие деревянные клапаны на современные (люминиевые)?  Хватит ли там высоты? И есть ли в этом смысл?
> Заранее благодарен за ответы.


Сделать можно все, но ВСЕ итальянцы делают именно деревянные... Видать у них с люминием перебои...


----------



## chechako (2 Фев 2018)

Вопрос, скорее не в материале клапана, а в его креплении к рычагу. У меня конец рычага *жестко* вклеен в прорезь, в люминиевом - *через резинку*, что обеспечивает некоторую подвижность и плотное прилегание клапана к деке, в том числе и в случае усыхания подложек и деформации рычага. Тем более, клапан достаточно длинный (4 голоса всё же). Поэтому и гнутье рычага, подозреваю, приведёт к перекосу клапана (жестко закрепленного) и как следствие - к неплотному прилеганию к деке.

Итальянских не видал, у них деревянный клапан жестко соединён с рычагом или всё же через какую-то резинку/демпфер, VEV ? Было бы очень познавательно, если бы ещё и фотку приложили. .. ))


----------



## vev (2 Фев 2018)

*chechako*,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x0RkjKWNGk&amp;list=PLhLsw-5Ud640pe8MWNxwC8bqgW7

zUibmI

минуте на 7-й

На youtube задайте поиск "accordion factory" и много чего нового узнаете по конструкции


----------



## ugly (2 Фев 2018)

chechako писал:


> Поэтому и гнутье рычага, подозреваю, приведёт к перекосу клапана (жестко закрепленного) и как следствие - к неплотному прилеганию к деке.


Этот момент надо обязательно учитывать при кремповке. Например, гнуть этот рычаг подальше от клапана, ближе к оси.
Либо придётся перегнуть в двух точках, если ближе к оси рычаг намного толще и перегнуть его не получится.


----------



## chechako (12 Фев 2018)

А, подскажите, пожалуйста, как проявляется (отражается) на звуке неплотное прилегание (провисание) залогов?  Какие дефекты звука при этом наблюдаются?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Фев 2018)

В основном будет запаздывание возбуждения парного язычка (а на пианиссимо и вовсе его отсутствие), повышенный расход воздуха, прихлопы залогов. Некоторые фразы сфорцандо вообще будет сыграть крайне проблематично. Ибо реакция тупая и поздняя. Цезуры между музыкальными построениями тоже страдают в сторону некорректности их исполнения. Кроме того, залог может скрючить таким непредсказуемым образом, что он блокирует звучание соседнего язычка, и лезет куда попало)...


----------

